
A Guide to Managing Remote Teams - danielvlopes2
https://knowyourteam.com/m/managing_remote_teams
======
SirLJ
Here is my advice, based on many years managing a remote ops team across the
continent: you do not need another tool!

The good old email and phone is just enough, providing you trust the people
you work with (if you don't then this is on you as a manager an no tool will
help you)

Ask to be cced on the the important problems/projects and have 1 team meeting
for few hours Wednesday afternoon, so everyone can share not only work related
stuff, but encourage the team to talk about Life, the Universe and
Everything... Get to know the people who work with you, have all hands meeting
for few days every year, go out for drinks ...

Have their backs, no netter what, even if you risk yours...

Those simple steps should be enough and have served me well over the years,
because, really noting beats working form home...

~~~
Zhyl
A man passes a builder who is using a hammer to drive screws into a plank of
wood.

"You should use a screwdriver for that," says the man. "It's more suited to
the job, you will find it easier and you will be more productive as a result."

"Thank you," said the Builder, taking the screwdriver.

The builder then hits the screw as hard as he could with the handle. His
results are not impressive. "I think I'll stick to the hammer," he says,
throwing the screwdriver away.

~~~
StaticRedux
TL;DR; when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail

Although I like your version also. Haven't heard the full story before like
that

~~~
Zhyl
Yeah, I want a complementary version too which would support OP's "Email and
phone is sufficient".

Something like Alanis Morisette's "10,000 spoons when all you need is a
knife". If you're only opening a tin of paint you could also use a spoon.

------
wahlis
Free for the price of my email address?

~~~
rooam-dev
What would be an acceptable free for you?

~~~
blunte
Considering this is really just an ad for the KnowYourTeam product, I think
just getting someone to arrive at your blog should be enough. Also needing
some info from them is asking a bit much.

------
handosando
Good outline. Another great resource is Andreas Klinger's Crash Course
[https://klinger.io/post/180989912140/managing-remote-
teams-a...](https://klinger.io/post/180989912140/managing-remote-teams-a-
crash-course)

------
JackPoach
I've already posted the news to HN yesterday, but it didn't get any traction.
Anyway one of the best remote collaboration platforms Bitrix24 is now free to
an unlimited number of users until COVID-19 threat is over -
[https://www.bitrix24.com/about/blogs/bitrix24-tips-and-
updat...](https://www.bitrix24.com/about/blogs/bitrix24-tips-and-
updates/bitrix24-coronavirus-remote-working-and-contingency-planning.php)

~~~
sleepless
Bitrix24 is surely not "one of the best remote collaboration platforms". Had
to use that service some time ago in a job and it was a convoluted experience.

